# How Does One Become a Reviewer?



## Sketchpad (Aug 3, 2004)

The title says it all ... how does one become a reviewer for EN World?


----------



## jmucchiello (Aug 3, 2004)

Sketchpad said:
			
		

> The title says it all ... how does one become a reviewer for EN World?



Read a book. Write a review. Log into the Review site. Find the product. (If you cannot find the product, find the publisher and click "Add Product", enter the product info.) Click "Add New Review for this Product" (on the left menu). Enter your review. Make sure it looks okay. Read the other instructions on the page. Hit Add Review. You've made a review for ENWorld.

Now, if you meant, how do I become an staff reviewer for EN World? First you create a bunch of reviews in unofficial capacity (as shown above). You read the Meta forum looking for people to complain the current review staff isn't making enough reviews. With that knowledge you write a respectful email to Morrus saying that if he needs a new staff reviewer, you are interested in the job. If Morrus likes your work, he may add you. He may not.

Please, write reviews. There aren't enough people who do.


----------



## jgbrowning (Aug 3, 2004)

Start reviewing!  Given time, patience, excellence, fair wit, brevity, flair, and mastery of event horizon mechanics you'll be well on your way to success.

joe b.


----------



## Eosin the Red (Aug 3, 2004)

Hey Sketch,

Take a look at my thread in Meta --- right here


----------



## Morrus (Aug 3, 2004)

Joe Mucchiello answered the question much more succinctly than I ever could!  Basically, staff reviewers are fan reviewers who caught my eye. Or something equally informal.


----------



## trancejeremy (Aug 3, 2004)

If you mean staff reviewer, apparently it's mostly who you know. I've written 100+, and was overlooked in favor of a guy who wrote 1 (or was it two?), not to mention various outside reviewers who were brought in (never mind I started writing them months after this site started...).

So just write them for fun.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 3, 2004)

Oh yeah, and repeated bitter comments every single time a new reviewer is picked and you weren't it pretty much screws your chances. 

I'll move this to Meta, BTW, where is belongs.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Aug 3, 2004)

For me, I've been doing reviews for a long time.

I've done reviews for paper magazines and been paid for them, ranging from Shadis and The Gamer's Connection, to electronic magazines like Pyramid and d20 Weekly. 

I asked Morrus to become a reviewer after submitting several reviews here and was fortunate enough to become a 'staff' reviewer.

But that's just my experience.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 3, 2004)

I did reviews for fun..still do really.  I mostly did pdf reviews and actually had a few of the companies using me to review their product.  Morrus last year needed a staffer that did proimarily pdf reviews so I responded that I would like the gig and here I am.

Do pdf reviews.  If you think we don't have enough reviews in general, then we are saddly doing terrible on the pdf products.


----------



## Vanuslux (Aug 6, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Do pdf reviews.  If you think we don't have enough reviews in general, then we are saddly doing terrible on the pdf products.




I agree with Crothian a lot on that point.  The reason all my reviews for the past year have been of pdf products is because I'm a big fan of pdf supplements but got frustrated with a lack of resources for getting a good feel of what might be in the many interesting looking products by smaller publishers.  There's a much more diverse range of quality at RPGNow than one generally finds at any given gaming store.  I was hoping by writing pdf reviews it would inspire others try stuff by publishers other than Malhavoc and maybe lead them to do reviews themselves to help me figure out what to gravitate toward or steer clear from.

So do pdf reviews.  If not pdf reviews, then at least review products by less known publishers that might not get any attention otherwise.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 6, 2004)

PDFs can also tend to be much shorter so they take a lot less time to read.


----------

